# utf8

## flammenflitzer

Hallo

Ich will mein System auf utf8 umstellen. Ich habe aber statt auf de_DE.utf8 auf de_DE@euro.utf8 umgestellt D.h. alle Variablen habe zusätzlich zu den im Howto angegebenen Werten @euro). Seitdem funktioniert Drag'nDrop mit Konsole nicht mehr. Die von einer Konsole in die andere übertragenen Eingaben verursachen krytische Ausgaben bzw. lassen die Konsole crashen. Ich weiß nicht, ob das an de_DE@euro.utf8 liegt. Mich interessiert vordergründig, ob das gültige Einträge sind. Der Fehler kann ja auch an anderer Stelle liegen.

----------

## dR0PS

Ja, genau!

Ich habe vor einer Woche auch auf UTF8 umgestellt, ebenfalls nach  de_DE@euro.utf8, also die vorhandene 

"mit Euro" Zeichentabelle nach utf8 konvertiert. Seitdem sind so einige Probleme aufgetreten. 

- Samba braucht ca. 5 Minuten um zu starten, keine Fehler im log  :Sad: 

- nach Update der letzten kde-libs (kde3.4) läßt sich kde nicht mehr starten. (Am Startbildschirm bleibt er bei 

   "Arbeitsfläche" einfach stehen. Das alte kdelibs-package lief immerhin 1 Woche reemerged mit "unicode".

Das einzig gravierende was ich geändert habe ist eben die unicode/utf-8 Umstellung vor einer Woche.

Jetzt bin ich auch am überlegen, was bei dieser Umstellung wohl falsch gelaufen sein könnte, bevor ich wieder auf ISO umstelle  :Wink: . Kann man unicode/utf8 überhaupt als ausgereift bezeichnen? Ich denke doch mal schon, aber woher rührt dann evtl das Problem mit KDE3.4? 

- Natürlich ist kde3.4 unstable  :Wink: 

Thanx for Help!

greetz, dR0PS

----------

## chodo

Ich arbeite hier mit de_DE.utf8 und habe eigentlich nur gute Erfahrungen mit utf8 gemacht. Weder das Problem mit Samba noch das mit KDE 3.4 tritt bei mir auf (Konsolen-DragnDrop habe ich noch nie gemacht?), nachdem ich die intlfonts installiert habe, starten auch die WMs rasend schnell, die nach utf-8-Schriften suchen (glaube nicht das samba das auch macht?). Was bringt es denn überhaupt, noch ein "euro" einzufügen? bei mir funktioniert das Euro-Zeichen auch so bestens?

----------

## SvenFischer

Bei mir kaum Probleme seit der Umstellung vor einem halben Jahr.

Update auf ~x86 bash und baselayout ist zu empfehlen.

Sieht das dann bei Dir auch so aus?

AMDXP sven # locale

LANG=de_DE.utf8

LC_CTYPE="de_DE.utf8"

LC_NUMERIC="de_DE.utf8"

LC_TIME="de_DE.utf8"

LC_COLLATE="de_DE.utf8"

LC_MONETARY="de_DE.utf8"

LC_MESSAGES="de_DE.utf8"

LC_PAPER="de_DE.utf8"

LC_NAME="de_DE.utf8"

LC_ADDRESS="de_DE.utf8"

LC_TELEPHONE="de_DE.utf8"

LC_MEASUREMENT="de_DE.utf8"

LC_IDENTIFICATION="de_DE.utf8"

LC_ALL=de_DE.utf8

----------

## TheSmallOne

 *flammenflitzer wrote:*   

> Hallo
> 
> Ich will mein System auf utf8 umstellen. Ich habe aber statt auf de_DE.utf8 auf de_DE@euro.utf8 umgestellt D.h. alle Variablen habe zusätzlich zu den im Howto angegebenen Werten @euro).

 

Gibt es diese Locale so tatsächlich?

Wozu ist die gut?

So wie ich das sehe ist der Unterschied zwischen de_DE und de_DE@euro doch der, dass bei letzterer das Euro Zeichen eingefügt ist (ISO-8859-15 statt ISO-8895-1). Wenn man nun UTF, also Unicode, nimmt, dann ist das Eurozeichen doch dort schon standard,äßig vorhanden ... scheint mir etwas redundant zu sein.

----------

## SvenFischer

Das kann ich auch so bestätigen: Bei meinen Einstellungen ist das @ überall verfügbar.

----------

## SvenFischer

Das kann ich auch so bestätigen: Bei meinen Einstellungen ist das  überall verfügbar.

Mist ein Doppel-Post

----------

## flammenflitzer

Da ich den Verdacht habe, daß es diese Locale  de_DE@euro.utf8 so nicht gibt, habe ich nochmal alles geändert auf  de_DE.utf8.

Allerdings ist in der Konsole das  Symbol nicht verfügbar. ich weiß alerdings auch nicht, ob es das vorher war. Also unwichtig, da ich es bis dato nicht gebraucht habe.

```

 $ locale 

LANG=de_DE.utf8

LC_CTYPE="de_DE.utf8"

LC_NUMERIC="de_DE.utf8"

LC_TIME="de_DE.utf8"

LC_COLLATE="de_DE.utf8"

LC_MONETARY="de_DE.utf8"

LC_MESSAGES="de_DE.utf8"

LC_PAPER="de_DE.utf8"

LC_NAME="de_DE.utf8"

LC_ADDRESS="de_DE.utf8"

LC_TELEPHONE="de_DE.utf8"

LC_MEASUREMENT="de_DE.utf8"

LC_IDENTIFICATION="de_DE.utf8"

LC_ALL=de_DE.utf8

```

Allerdings habe ich irgendwo etwas vermehrt. Denn jetzt kommt bei

source /etc/profile

bash: /etc/profile.env: line 43: unexpected EOF while looking for matching `"'

bash: /etc/profile.env: line 56: syntax error: unexpected end of filesource /etc/profile

----------

## SvenFischer

Bitte denke an emerge ~x86 baselayout und emerge ~x86 bash

----------

## flammenflitzer

Hat nichts geändert.

----------

## Anarcho

Ich habe auch vor einer Woche umgestellt, da er auf meinem AMD64 System immer sagte er könne nicht von ISO nach UTF8 konvertieren. netbeans lief dann nicht.

Es läuft jetzt auch alles ganz gut, ausser das ich in der Konsole keine Umlaute angezeigt bekomme. Im xterm kein problem.

Ich habe die unstable baselayout und bash installiert.

Als consolefont kommt lat9w-16 zum einsatz, welches unicode unterstützen sollte.

Wo ist das problem?

----------

## SvenFischer

# /etc/rc.conf: Global startup script configuration settings

# $Header: /home/cvsroot/gentoo-src/rc-scripts/etc/rc.conf,v 1.22 2003/10/21 06:09:42 vapier Exp $

KEYMAP="de-latin1-nodeadkeys"

# SET_WINDOWKEYS="yes"

# EXTENDED_KEYMAPS=

# EXTENDED_KEYMAPS="backspace keypad"

CONSOLEFONT="lat9w-16"

CONSOLETRANSLATION="8859-1_to_uni"

EDITOR="/bin/nano"

PROTOCOLS="1 2"

UNICODE="yes"

----------

## misterjack

 *flammenflitzer wrote:*   

> Ich habe aber statt auf de_DE.utf8 auf de_DE@euro.utf8 umgestellt D.h. alle Variablen habe zusätzlich zu den im Howto angegebenen Werten @euro). 

 

welches Howto?

----------

## flammenflitzer

www.gentoo.de/main/de/presentations/UTF-8.pdf

Achtung: Vorm Anklicken beachten pdf (sonst meckert die modem-Fraktion wieder, daß die Leitung zusammenbricht).

----------

## misterjack

aso

ich kann noch folgendes empfehlen:

http://de.gentoo-wiki.com/utf8

----------

## flammenflitzer

Da steht u.a.

(utf8) Default NLS Option

<*>   NLS UTF8

#

# Native Language Support

#

CONFIG_NLS=y

CONFIG_NLS_DEFAULT="iso8859-1" das läßt sich bei mir im Kernel nicht ändern. Das müßte ich manuell in der .config editieren. Da weiß ich aber nicht, ob das ein Schuß in den Ofen wird, d.h. ob das so akzeptiert wird.

CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_437=m

CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_850=m

CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_852=m

CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_1250=m

CONFIG_NLS_ASCII=m

CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_1=m

CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_15=m

CONFIG_NLS_UTF8=y

----------

## chodo

Was heisst hier, das ließe sich nicht ändern?  :Shocked: 

----------

## Stormkings

Bei mir klappt das alles mit folgenden Einstellungen ganz gut:

```
# Use KEYMAP to specify the default console keymap.  There is a complete tree

# of keymaps in /usr/share/keymaps to choose from.  This setting is used by the

# /etc/init.d/keymaps script.

KEYMAP="-u de-latin1-nodeadkeys"

UNICODE="yes"

# Should we first load the 'windowkeys' console keymap?  Most x86 users will

# say "yes" here.  Note that non-x86 users should leave it as "no".

SET_WINDOWKEYS="yes"

# The maps to load for extended keyboards.  Most users will leave this as is.

EXTENDED_KEYMAPS=

#EXTENDED_KEYMAPS="backspace keypad"

# CONSOLEFONT specifies the default font that you'd like Linux to use on the

# console.  You can find a good selection of fonts in /usr/share/consolefonts;

# you shouldn't specify the trailing ".psf.gz", just the font name below.

# To use the default console font, comment out the CONSOLEFONT setting below.

# This setting is used by the /etc/init.d/consolefont script (NOTE: if you do

# not want to use it, run "rc-update del consolefont" as root).

CONSOLEFONT="lat0-16"

# CONSOLETRANSALTION is the charset map file to use.  Leave commented to use

# the default one.  Have a look in /usr/share/consoletrans for a selection of

# map files you can use.

#CONSOLETRANSLATION="8859-1_to_uni"
```

Nur das "sz" tuts auf der Konsole nicht. Dateien sind alle mit convmv konvertiert, damit kann ich mir doch eigentlich dieses "CONSOLETRANSLATION" sparen, oder?

Was außerdem sehr nervt ist die Tatsache, dass valknut Dateien, die Umlaute enthalten, nicht im Utf8-Format speichert. Da muss ich jedesmal convmv bemühen.

----------

## flammenflitzer

xterm -u8 

Da werden die Sonderzeichen korrekt dargestellt.

----------

## foetus

Das Consoletranslation ist enorm wichtig, da erst dadurch ALLE Sonderzeichen korrekt angezeigt werden.

Kontrollieren kannst Du das am besten im MC. Dann dürfte sich das mit "xterm" erledigt haben. Enorm wichtig ist natürlich die komplette deutsche Lokalisierung des Systems. Das ist Grundvoraussetzung.

----------

## pom

Hallo, 

ich habe auch schon vor einiger Zeit auf UTF8 umgestellt und mir ist folgendes aufgefallen:

es heißt da einmal  de_DE.UTF-8 und einmal de_DE.utf8  :Question: 

Was ist den die richtige Einstellung? 

locale -a | grep de_DE  sagt:

de_DE

de_DE@euro

de_DE.utf8

Aber Gnome 2.8 setzt alles auf:

LANG=de_DE.UTF-8

LC_CTYPE="de_DE.UTF-8"

LC_NUMERIC="de_DE.UTF-8"

LC_TIME="de_DE.UTF-8"

LC_COLLATE="de_DE.UTF-8"

LC_MONETARY="de_DE.UTF-8"

LC_MESSAGES="de_DE.UTF-8"

LC_PAPER="de_DE.UTF-8"

LC_NAME="de_DE.UTF-8"

LC_ADDRESS="de_DE.UTF-8"

LC_TELEPHONE="de_DE.UTF-8"

LC_MEASUREMENT="de_DE.UTF-8"

LC_IDENTIFICATION="de_DE.UTF-8"

LC_ALL=de_DE.UTF-8

Sorichtig einig sind sich die div. Anleitungen/HOWTOs auch nicht.

Wer kann das Kudelmudel entwirren?

Ich habe LC_ALL=de_DE@UTF-8 stehen, aber wie bekomme ich die Ausgabe von locale -a von  de_DE.utf8  auf  de_DE@UTF-8  :Question: 

Gruß

POM

----------

## Anarcho

Also LC_ALL=de_DE@UTF-8 gibt es nicht. 

Es gibt nur <lang>.UTF8

Ich habe mal gelesen das X gerne UFT8 grossgeschrieben haben möchte. Warum weiss ich aber nicht.

----------

## pom

 *Anarcho wrote:*   

> Also LC_ALL=de_DE@UTF-8 gibt es nicht. 
> 
> Es gibt nur <lang>.UTF8

 

sorry  :Embarassed:  , meine ich doch/hab ich auch so. -> LC_ALL=de_DE.UTF-8 

Gruß

POM

----------

## misterjack

dann erstellt euch doch zusätzlich de_DE.UTF8 *SCNR*

----------

## flammenflitzer

Fällt da jemand etwas zu ein

```

source /etc/profile

bash: /etc/profile.env: line 43: unexpected EOF while looking for matching `"'

bash: /etc/profile.env: line 56: syntax error: unexpected end of file

```

----------

## Mr_Maniac

Auch ich habe heute mal auf UTF-8 umgestellt und nun ist FluxBox tot!

Es ist nicht langsam, sondern TOT!

Ich habe schon die diversten Tricks versucht (habe LC_ALL=C gesetzt und so), aber irgendwie bringt das nichts...

Was genau ist "tot"?

Tot heisst, dass der Bildschirm schwarz wird (als ob FluxBox geladen wird) aber ansonsten nichts mehr passiert...

Die Maus kann ich noch bewegen... Aber ansonsten hilft nur noch, den X-Server abzuschieÃen...

Kann mir da jemand Rat geben?

----------

## flammenflitzer

Das hier beachtet?

```

fluxbox

Fluxbox läd sehr lange mit einer UTF-8 Lokaldatei  (http://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=71747). Ein Workaround ist mit diesem alias möglich:

Datei: ~/.bashrc

alias startx="LC_ALL='C' startx"

anschließend die Lokaldatei auf UTF-8 zurücksetzen nachdem Fluxbox gestartet ist, aber bevor man irgendetwas anderes startet:

Datei: ~/.fluxbox/startup

export LC_ALL="de_DE.utf8"

Es gibt auch diesen Workaround: # USE="disablexmb" emerge fluxbox 

```

----------

## Mr_Maniac

"NatÃ¼rlich" habe ich das...  :Wink: 

Nur irgendwie... nee...

----------

## chodo

Hast du die intlfonts installiert (wahrscheinlich sucht fluxbox nach Fonts für bestimmte Sprachen und findet nichts. intlfonts rüstet diese nach)?

----------

## Mr_Maniac

So... Ich habe es jetzt hinbekommen (indem ich export LC_ALL="C" in meine ~/.fluxbox/startup eingetragen habe... DIREKT vor dem eigentlichen Start von Fluxbox...)

Jetzt ist FluxBox zwar auf Englisch, aber das kann ich verkraften  :Wink: 

----------

## Mr_Maniac

Probleme!  :Sad: 

Die Umstellung auf UTF-8 hat wohl so EINIGE Tücken...

So meldet sich GAIM z.B. in der Version 0.81!!! Und das, obwohl ich die Version 1.2.1 habe!

Habe GAIM sogar neu emerged!

Problem2: aterm und xterm verhalten sich "komisch", wenn es um Umlaute (äöü) geht...

Der erste Tastendruck scheint dann ignoriert zu werden, beim zweiten Tastendruck (da ist es allerdings egal, welche Taste) erscheint dann das zuvor gedrückte ö, ä oder ü...

Das dritte Problem allerdings liegt wohl am gentoo-forums-webserver  :Wink: 

Und zwar schickt der anscheinend keine Informationen über die Kodierung mit (das heißt: MANCHMAL macht er es)...

Und somit habe ich dann überall, wo Sonderzeichen sind, dieses Fragezeichen  :Wink: 

----------

## chodo

Hier im Forum ist iso-8859-1 Standard. Du sendest deine Daten in utf8 aus (und stellst sie auch in diesem Zeichensatz dar. Daher siehst du nur deine eigenen Umlaute "richtig", andere hingegen sehen bei deinen Umlauten nur Buchstabensalat). Was für einen Browser verwendest du denn? Normalerweise ist es möglich, die Zeichenkodierung automatisch bestimmen zu lassen (z.B. Firefox: Ansicht-->Zeichenkodierung-->Automatisch bestimmen-->universell)

----------

## amne

Genau, das Forum läuft (noch) auf ISO-8859-1. Wenn du das verwendest funktionieren die Umlaute und ich muss deine Posts in Zukunft nicht mehr richten weil die Umlaute kaputt sind.  :Wink: 

----------

## foetus

/etc/make.conf

-------------------------

LANG="de_DE@euro"

LANGUAGE="49"

LINGUAS="de"

/etc/env.d/02locale

------------------------------------

LANG="de_localeDE@euro"

LC_ALL="de_DE@euro"

LC_CTYPE="de_DE@euro"

LC_NUMERIC="de_DE@euro"

LC_TIME="de_DE@euro"

LC_COLLATE="de_DE@euro"

LC_MONETARY="de_DE@euro"

LC_MESSAGES="de_DE@euro"

LC_PAPER="de_DE@euro"

LC_NAME="de_DE@euro"

LC_ADDRESS="de_DE@euro"

LC_TELEPHONE="de_DE@euro"

LC_MEASUREMENT="de_DE@euro"

LC_IDENTIFICATION="de_DE@euro"

/etc/rc.conf

------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

# /etc/rc.conf: Global startup script configuration settings

# $Header: /home/cvsroot/gentoo-src/rc-scripts/etc/rc.conf,v 1.22 2003/10/21 06:09:42 vapier Exp $

# Use KEYMAP to specify the default console keymap.  There is a complete tree

# of keymaps in /usr/share/keymaps to choose from.  This setting is used by the

# /etc/init.d/keymaps script.

KEYMAP="de-latin1"

# Should we first load the 'windowkeys' console keymap?  Most x86 users will

# say "yes" here.  Note that non-x86 users should leave it as "no".

SET_WINDOWKEYS="yes"

# The maps to load for extended keyboards.  Most users will leave this as is.

EXTENDED_KEYMAPS=

#EXTENDED_KEYMAPS="backspace keypad"

# CONSOLEFONT specifies the default font that you'd like Linux to use on the

# console.  You can find a good selection of fonts in /usr/share/consolefonts;

# you shouldn't specify the trailing ".psf.gz", just the font name below.

# To use the default console font, comment out the CONSOLEFONT setting below.

# This setting is used by the /etc/init.d/consolefont script (NOTE: if you do

# not want to use it, run "rc-update del consolefont" as root).

CONSOLEFONT="lat0-16"

# CONSOLETRANSALTION is the charset map file to use.  Leave commented to use

# the default one.  Have a look in /usr/share/consoletrans for a selection of

# map files you can use.

CONSOLETRANSLATION="8859-1_to_uni"

# Set CLOCK to "UTC" if your system clock is set to UTC (also known as

# Greenwich Mean Time).  If your clock is set to the local time, then set CLOCK

# to "local".  This setting is used by the /etc/init.d/clock script.

CLOCK="local"

# Set EDITOR to your preferred editor.

EDITOR="/bin/nano"

#EDITOR="/usr/bin/vim"

#EDITOR="/usr/bin/emacs"

# Set PROTOCOLS to the protocols that you plan to use.  Gentoo Linux will only

# enable module auto-loading for these protocols, eliminating annoying module

# not found errors.

#

# NOTE: Do NOT uncomment the next lines, but add them to 'PROTOCOLS=...' line!!

#

# Num   Protocol

# 1:    Unix

# 2:    IPv4

# 3:    Amateur Radio AX.25

# 4:    IPX

# 5:    DDP / appletalk

# 6:    Amateur Radio NET/ROM

# 9:    X.25

# 10:   IPv6

# 11:   ROSE / Amateur Radio X.25 PLP

# 19:   Acorn Econet

# Most users want this:

PROTOCOLS="1 2"

#For IPv6 support:

#PROTOCOLS="1 2 10"

# What display manager do you use ?  [ xdm | gdm | kdm | entrance ]

DISPLAYMANAGER="kdm"

# XSESSION is a new variable to control what window manager to start

# default with X if run with xdm, startx or xinit.  The default behavior

# is to look in /etc/X11/Sessions/ and run the script in matching the

# value that XSESSION is set to.  The support scripts is smart enouth to

# look in all bin directories if it cant find a match in /etc/X11/Sessions/,

# so setting it to "enligtenment" can also work.  This is basically used

# as a way for the system admin to configure a default system wide WM,

# allthough it will work if the user export XSESSION in his .bash_profile, etc.

#

# NOTE:  1) this behaviour is overridden when a ~/.xinitrc exists, and startx

#           is called.

#        2) even if a ~/.xsession exist, if XSESSION can be resolved, it will

#           be executed rather than ~/.xsession, else KDM breaks ...

#

# Defaults depending on what you install currently include:

#

# Gnome - will start gnome-session

# kde-<version> - will start startkde (ex: kde-3.0.2)

# Xsession - will start a terminal and a few other nice apps

#XSESSION="Gnome"

----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Vielleicht hilft das weiter.

----------

## Mr_Maniac

@foetus: Leider nein  :Sad: 

Denn das hat mit UTF-8 nicht viel zu tun!

@amne: Wenn das Forum auf ISO-8859-1 läuft, dann sollte dies entweder der Webserver oder die HTML-Meta-Daten dem Browser mitteilen  :Wink: 

----------

## Mr_Maniac

Halli hallo hallöle!

Ich habe auf dem ENGLISCHEN Gentoo-Wiki einen Patch gesehen, mit dem FluxBox auch mit UTF-8 prima läuft!

 *Quote:*   

> http://gentoo-wiki.com/HOWTO_Make_your_system_use_unicode/utf-8:
> 
> diff -ur fluxbox-0.9.11.orig/src/FbTk/Font.cc fluxbox-0.9.11/src/FbTk/Font.cc
> 
> --- fluxbox-0.9.11.orig/src/FbTk/Font.cc        2004-11-19 14:01:39.000000000 +0200
> ...

 

Ich habe diesen Patch per overlay mit einbinden lassen und es läuft wunderbar (nur die Schrift ist größer als sonst)!

Nun aber noch mal zu meinen zwei anderen Problemen:

Okay... XTerm verhält sich nun korrekt und aterm kann einfach kein UTF-8...

Aber GAIM meldet sich immernoch mit 0.81!

Und sieht auch so aus (Einige Optionen, die in 1.2.1 vorhanden sind, sind nicht da)...

Woran liegt das und was kann ich machen?

Es ist laut emerge NUR gaim 1.2.1 installiert...

Und ich habe es schon neu kompiliert...

----------

## Mr_Maniac

Halli hallo hallöle!

Ich habe auf dem ENGLISCHEN Gentoo-Wiki einen Patch gesehen, mit dem FluxBox auch mit UTF-8 prima läuft!

 *Quote:*   

> http://gentoo-wiki.com/HOWTO_Make_your_system_use_unicode/utf-8:
> 
> diff -ur fluxbox-0.9.11.orig/src/FbTk/Font.cc fluxbox-0.9.11/src/FbTk/Font.cc
> 
> --- fluxbox-0.9.11.orig/src/FbTk/Font.cc        2004-11-19 14:01:39.000000000 +0200
> ...

 

Ich habe diesen Patch per overlay mit einbinden lassen und es läuft wunderbar (nur die Schrift ist größer als sonst)!

Nun aber noch mal zu meinen zwei anderen Problemen:

Okay... XTerm verhält sich nun korrekt und aterm kann einfach kein UTF-8...

Aber GAIM meldet sich immernoch mit 0.81!

Und sieht auch so aus (Einige Optionen, die in 1.2.1 vorhanden sind, sind nicht da)...

Woran liegt das und was kann ich machen?

Es ist laut emerge NUR gaim 1.2.1 installiert...

Und ich habe es schon neu kompiliert...

P.S.: Das kommt dabei heraus, wenn man sich "verklickt"... Ich wollte auf "Edit" klicken... Kam auf "quote"... Sorry deswegen...

----------

## Mr_Maniac

Okay... Alles gelöst!

Irgendein Paket (Gnome?) hat Gaim 0.81 nach /usr/local/bin/gaim installiert...

Aber Gaim 1.2.1 ist in /usr/bin/gaim...

Also habe ich einfach die /usr/local/bin/gaim gelöscht!

----------

